# Bias in our Government



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

At what level of government has the anti Christian pro Islam bias arisen? There are some sick puppies somewhere up the line, and it's my guess it goes all the way to the Oval office. I keep thinking about Hillary's chief of staff who's brother was influential in the Muslim Brotherhood and who's father is a radical in Saudi Arabia. I find it troubling that pro Islam is becoming so common in DC.



> The US Air Force kicked Christian Gideon's volunteers off base in March.
> The Bibles were too offensive and violated the separation of church and state rule.
> 
> But US military personnel are expected to adhere Islamic practices during Ramadan.
> ...


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Plainsman, do you have the original link to the StarsnStipes?
I'm anything but Muslim, but have many Muslim friends and some Muslim in laws, and have discussed Ramidan quite often, what it means to them, what they do during it, etc.
But they are VERY clear that their actions and beliefs during Ramidan does NOT apply to any other religions in any way, shape or form. So I really question this story. It ramidan Muslim actions were ever forced upon EvERY US servicemen there'd be huge headlines, lawsuits and the feces would sure hit that whirlybird thing! It'd be the biggest headlines for months! 
You didn't include a reference, other than the very oblique one to Stars n Srtipes, so I suspect this little news story blurb is just one more fabricated, or at best taken out of context story, presumably lifted from some super conservative website, or the John Birch newsletter or something like this.
There'd be such hell to pay if this was even suggested, it should be so wrong constitutionally, that even cutnpaste pasting it is absurd!
Yes, I'm sure the military rank and file is urged to be sensitive to their beliefs and this is probably the grain of truth this silly story was based on,but to MAKE all our soldiers skip breakfast and all meals till sundown and their morning coffee is so silly...........please don't insult our intelligence. 
IMO This is a great example of too much stuff on the internet that is passed along for months till some checking website like Snopes and many others find it WRONG. Unfortunately spinning nonsense and fabricating junk that too many people want to believe takes seconds nowadays, but takes months to even TRY to dispelling, 
As far as Gideon bibles, that's another spun story. A very good friend of mine in Arizona has worked with the Gideon's worldwide for half his life in several countries, a very devout couple, and believe me, there,s more to the story! some bad but a lot of good! too. Not as simple as your silly article inferred. Times and things change for many reasons people don't know about, making it easy to throw hate...........


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Reading your article again, plainsman, the word ADHERE I suspect was deliberately changed from something like RESPECT or WORK AROUND or some such, exactly like Muslims do around our Christian events like Easter or Christmas, or a several Jewish Events! But NOT meaning everyone should be midline during ramedon, as inferred in the article! Goof Grief!

I wish they'd teach some kind of comparative religious studies in school, like you and I had comparative anatomy in our biological undergrad degrees. Of course in USA it would be impossible to suggest such heresy! Can U imagine what the religious conservatives would say and do? There'd be hell to pay, and any politician even muttering it would be tossed out on his ear! LOL
If we all knew more about what all those other religions believed, and their foundations, beliefs and customs, as 'silly' as some appear to be, I think everyone might get along better! Third world countries sure need this, but there's almost as much of religious intolerance in good old USA as some of these backward countries, only in different ways.

Let's have some hunting/ fishing/ birding/ outdoor topics, Plainsman. Have U ever shot 1000 yard BPR?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I, m on my phone now. Check the Drudge Report.


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm throwing the red flag on this one too!


----------

